# Selfies only



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

My dad left his phone on the floor of the car so I managed to snap a quick selfie before he noticed. It was a bit tricky pressing the buttons but once I worked out I needed to use a pad rather than a claw it was fine 

Let me see your selfies too please.

Love Barkley


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely picture.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poppy couldn't get the hang of taking a selfie, but here is her effort. Maybe she needs one of these selfie stick things


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

To LYD selfie. So funny Donna.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Like! Big like for this thread


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

A kissable nose selfie 

Great to see LYD getting in on the action!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Upside down.... Oops!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great selfies


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Lottierachel said:


> Upside down.... Oops!


All the more adorable.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

This is me after I stole my mum´s phone. Easy to use for us, cockerpoos!!!
I don´t look miserable, I am just serious as it was the first time I was using the phone and I was concentrating.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My son with Merlin


And Bess


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie. She's got a little tongue action going on in the one pic.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Minnie said:


> My son with Merlin
> 
> 
> And Bess


Love this!!! So adorable.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's selfie


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry for the Sunday Morning shock taken on waking x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I love that Christine! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha I love that Christine! X


First time I managed to get to the phone without waking the dogs.
Not so shocking photos on the other post x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm loving the selfies! I'll get some on later..... One of them may not be poo related as I'm meeting with some very special people later on......:spy:


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Tinman said:


> I'm loving the selfies! I'll get some on later..... One of them may not be poo related as I'm meeting with some very special people later on......:spy:


Ohhhh intriguing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'm loving the selfies! I'll get some on later..... One of them may not be poo related as I'm meeting with some very special people later on......:spy:


Is it a giant YD?? Or that dude you are crushing on Louis Theroux


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha not a giant YD - but an imposter..... And 2 lamas!!
My auntie lama shenpen hookham & lama dashu
It's not every day my presence for lunch is requested by two lamas. So it was a lovely meeting, and I thought I'd introduce LYD (all be it an imposter) to the Buddhist way of life 
And if you look closely at the pic, you will see my arm is in a sling as I broke it on Friday night at an outdoor 80's concert 
Pesky Kim Wilde!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Blooming upside down grrrr


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Is it a giant YD?? Or that dude you are crushing on Louis Theroux


Mmmm I'd like a one to one selfie with Louis!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha not a giant YD - but an imposter..... And 2 lamas!!
> My auntie lama shenpen hookham & lama dashu
> It's not every day my presence for lunch is requested by two lamas. So it was a lovely meeting, and I thought I'd introduce LYD (all be it an imposter) to the Buddhist way of life
> And if you look closely at the pic, you will see my arm is in a sling as I broke it on Friday night at an outdoor 80's concert
> Pesky Kim Wilde!!


Tracey! You didn't break your arm on a night out??? 

What the hll were you playing at??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love it ....sorry to hear about your arm Well at least you can hold your drink with the other


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No wonder I love this forum! Where else on the internet could you find a photo of two genuine dyed in the wool lamas with a chewed up rubber dog and a grown woman who broke her arm at a rcok concert.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> And if you look closely at the pic, you will see my arm is in a sling as I broke it on Friday night at an outdoor 80's concert
> Pesky Kim Wilde!!


Oh no! Poor you  Sending you :hug: x100
Were you trying to see the 'View from a bridge' and leaned too far?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha thanks for your well wishes..... Well what can I say, I was dancing 80's style
Brings a whole new meaning to the word "breakdancing!!" 
My friend fell back into me, so I fell back and put my hand out.
As I'm hard core I just got up and carried on, with a bit less arm swinging in my dance moves 
There was no way I was leaving the concert to go to an A&E department late on a Friday night!!!
I had more wine, went home had a large G&T and then got plastered in the morning!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> No wonder I love this forum! Where else on the internet could you find a photo of two genuine dyed in the wool lamas with a chewed up rubber dog and a grown woman who broke her arm at a rcok concert.


Haha so true!! 
Have a google of shenpen hookham - I have the utmost respect for her, she has achieved so much in her life and continues to do so, she's a bit of a legend in her culture is my "aunty Susan" x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Was it not really excruciating? I've never broken anything so imagine it to be horrendous. How long will it take, it'll be a job walking two dogs...driving...entertaining Billy  But yes, at least you weren't spinning on your head. Did Kim do any gardening as part of the set?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a clear pic but a selfie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Was it not really excruciating? I've never broken anything so imagine it to be horrendous. How long will it take, it'll be a job walking two dogs...driving...entertaining Billy  But yes, at least you weren't spinning on your head. Did Kim do any gardening as part of the set?


It's more painful now than Friday! That great anaesthetic... Alcohol!
The walking the dogs isn't such a concern - it's climbing over the gates!!
No driving for 6 weeks - ill go stir crazy!! 
Kim's looking good - I think the gardening ruse is a guise for cannabis cultivation!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You should tell Kimmy what happened, she might take pity and send you some as pain relief 

Six weeks!?!?!?!? Will you be off work then? (It's a rather dramatic but effective way to sort out your child care )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I know - I should of broke it at the beginning of the hols when it was sunny  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey, I hope your recovery goes well and you have a very positive bone union!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ruth, 'bone union' is quite probably the filthiest and most depraved phrase I've ever read on ILMC. You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ruth, 'bone union' is quite probably the filthiest and most depraved phrase I've ever read on ILMC. You should be very proud of yourself


It's a medical term Marion!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bone union...... Marion you have just bought a whole new meaning to the term haha :devil:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that your X-ray?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes! Can you work it out?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have you fractured you wrist?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes chipped the bone and fractured it across! Just what I needed!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yes chipped the bone and fractured it across! Just what I needed!! X


Yep - the X-Ray is very obvious! Wow.. You got it good. If they offer physio, make sure you take it. This sort of fracture needs lots of rehab, wrist action can really suffer!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Ruth, I did my right one about 20 years ago.... But my bones are so much older now!!
I have skinny wrists & ankles and a fat ass!! I'm thankful it was my arm and not my leg that went!! Obviously my wrist could t take my ass haha! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My son did this year's ago to both wrists faking of a rope swing. I hope you get well fast.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My son did this year's ago to both wrists faking of a rope swing. I hope you get well fast.


Oooo nasty! I have pondered on the logistics if I had done both of them..... I'd be in a right pickle!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yep - the X-Ray is very obvious! Wow.. You got it good. If they offer physio, make sure you take it. This sort of fracture needs lots of rehab, wrist action can really suffer!


Ruth that's amazing! You could charge for online diagnoses as a hobby


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it the chip out out of the bottom right that is the broken part? I have no idea how to read x rays?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Is it the chip out out of the bottom right that is the broken part? I have no idea how to read x rays?


You can see the fracture along the right side and slightly transverse right to left. You can see the finer wrist bones going towards hand which is how I could tell it was wrist!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fascinating. Are you talking about the super faint white lines, the three tiny ones? Or are you talking about the piece that seems detached a bit?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The piece that's detached has all the evidence


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> The piece that's detached has all the evidence


And all the blooming pain!!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I feel your pain Tracey. It hurts me just to look at that photo. Hopefully it is feeling a bit better by now?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks fairlie, I've had a new plaster on and the swelling has gone down a lot.
I'm just praying there will be no talk of bone grafts etc after the next x-Ray.
2 months off work...... It's only day 6 and I'm bored out of my head!!
No more break dancing for me!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yowza, two months off work for a broken wrist? The good news is you can post more here!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I would be made to work with a broken wrist!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh Tracey I'm sure you're going daft alright. What can you do? Let's see??? Hmm we should give Tracey one arm projects.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't tempt me Ruth, I've already ignored about 6 'wrist actions'


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well she can't be doing that all day. She has to enjoy it her project!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think I would be made to work with a broken wrist!!


I would work Ruth, it's just my work involves a lot of driving & your insurance is invalid if you drive with a cast on


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh Tracey I'm sure you're going daft alright. What can you do? Let's see??? Hmm we should give Tracey one arm projects.


I'm open to suggestions of one armed projects!! 
I've got two chest of drawers I need to paint - I'm hoping I'll be able to cope with that in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Don't tempt me Ruth, I've already ignored about 6 'wrist actions'


Marion!!!..... Are you suggesting I turn tricks & do "extras" 
Thankfully I can still get out with R&R As I have a tandem lead x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

The suggestion was all yours my dear, all yours


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I would work Ruth, it's just my work involves a lot of driving & your insurance is invalid if you drive with a cast on


Actually forgot all about driving.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> The suggestion was all yours my dear, all yours


Your implications bring out the worst in me!!


----------

